
Are People Moving to States Where Marijuana Is Legal? - rcarrigan87
https://www.movebuddha.com/blog/moving-for-marijuana/
======
mattbgates
I got moved across the United States by my company to a state that is close to
Colorado. I have had several visits to Colorado, mostly for hiking trips,
concerts, or events, but never directly to stop by and indulge in recreational
marijuana. Not to say it certainly doesn't not happen. Every visit I do take
advantage of it.

It has certainly been brought up in my state multiple times. Marijuana for
medical purposes is perfectly fine, but the state refuses to make recreational
marijuana legal because it feels it must coincide with the views of the
federal government, and feel it would be too much of a hassle to deal with
government.

I honestly wish they would make it legal for everyone. I can imagine how much
money in taxes would be produced. My state has its own tax problems and even
though they are practically begging for money, they still refused to do
anything about it. Can't feel sorry for them... I mean, they'll get their
taxes one way or another, but if they are struggling that bad, raising taxes
really isn't going to help their cause.

Personally, I probably would never even qualify for medicinal marijuana. But
it has two uses for me: it calms me down and helps me relax because I have a
hyperactive imagination and brain that never stops, so at least during this
time, it just takes my mind away and helps me to sleep. It also makes me super
productive and focused. Both depend on the amount, but I have a very hard time
focusing, even at work. It takes me at least 10-20 minutes just to get
"settled" and into it.

If it weren't for my job, I'd move to Colorado in a heartbeat. When I can live
in a society that does not judge me for what I do in my free time and for
eating a plant (I prefer edibles over anything else), while alcohol and
cigarettes can freely be enjoyed without harassment from the government and
law enforcement agencies, where people have to fear for their life (not from
drug dealers, but the actual United States government) and their jobs, than I
know that is a place where I can live in safety.

Society is throwing people in prison who really don't belong there and it is
affecting society very negatively. So not everyone is flocking to Colorado or
Washington or California because of their own responsibilities, I am sure
there are people who have made the move or would definitely consider it. This
is all the more reason, when I see a guy with Parkinson's disease, finally
able to control his disease so that he can function, even if only for an hour
or two, than people who are just seeking to live a full life may find it best
in states that have legalized marijuana, not saying that marijuana is the cure
for everything, but at least for attempting to find a more natural treatment
(rather than prescription drugs) diseases.

Parkinson's Disease and Medical Marijuana reference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNT8Zo_sfwo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNT8Zo_sfwo)

